# Searching a Opera / Choir from a trance track!



## Brian S (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, maybe anyone of you can help me, I need the name of the Choir / Opera sample at 1:17?!?!






The name of the track in the video is "Neon Genesis Evangelion Techno - Space Dream Eva (Trance Mix)"

Pls help me! =/

Greets


----------



## Brian S (Aug 10, 2009)

No one?

Its rly important, maybe anyone knows where i can ask for it???


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like just a set of random notes sung by a voice, since it seems to repeat several times during that clip. Doubtful it is from any known choral or operatic composition ... most likely originates from some anime or video game music.

There is this listing in Wikipedia of the soundtracks and music for Neon Evangelion.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 10, 2009)

Krummhorn said:


> Sounds like just a set of random notes sung by a voice, since it seems to repeat several times during that clip. Doubtful it is from any known choral or operatic composition ... most likely originates from some anime or video game music.
> 
> There is this listing in Wikipedia of the soundtracks and music for Neon Evangelion.


Hey, thx for your answer =)
I've already checked all NGE soundtracks but it wasn't on any CD or in the TV series...
Maybe its rly from a other anime or video game -_-


----------

